# Do you have spare cameras?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Broke my mini today. Same color head I bought at the WWETT show. I went down a 4" cast iron stack with a san tee on it's back. Tried to make the sweep ONE time by picking up and going down fast. Soon as it hit the bottom, the screen went black. Pulled out and the lights are on but no image. 

Brought my 325' full size on the roof and finished the inspection. Ended up stopping because at 70ish the line is just gone. The plumber who recommended me will get the repair. 

But something to think about.....if I only had one camera and it broke....and let's say I did do sewer repairs, then that would've been alot of money left for someone else to pick up. 

Luckily I have a spare camera head from ebay that will get me by. I only needed a screwdriver and channel locks to remove the old head and put a new one on. Took me 10 minutes. 

Plus I have 5 more inspections left for the week. I'd be SOL if I didn't have spares. Just something to think about if you only have one of everything.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Something like this happened to me at a hotel I'm friends with the plumber that works there but has no camera. I went out of the pipe and pulled hard on the cable and that's all I got back just the cable. Went back with the big reel located the broken pipe and they called me to pick up my head. 

But yes I keep a mini and a full size also 2locators and monitors just in case. Have 3 extra ones at the shop for emergencies. Or for when I don't feel like doing the repairs right away to the cameras that is.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> Something like this happened to me at a hotel I'm friends with the plumber that works there but has no camera. I wend out of the pipe and pulled hard on the cable and that's all I got back just the cable. Went back with the big reel located the broken pipe and they called me to pick up my head.
> 
> But yes I keep a mini and a full size also 2locators and monitors just in case. Have 3 extra ones at the shop for emergencies. Or for when I don't feel like doing the repairs right away.


What kind of locators are you using?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> What kind of locators are you using?


Ridgid navitrack & Scouts.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Once you bite the bullet and get a camera you find you can not be without one then the money comes in and you buy a spare.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Cuda said:


> Once you bite the bullet and get a camera you find you can not be without one then the money comes in and you buy a spare.


So true. I scored good on my second one. Bout an old eel unit for 2000 bucks. It's nothing fancy but works great when you need it


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Luckily I have a good friend who could camera for me when the camera was down.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

We have 2 standards, a mini, microreel and a microdrain. Knock on wood no major catastrophes with any of them but they all could back each other up.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I keep spare camera heads and camera reels, monitors. We run 2 minis, a max, a compact and 2 micro's. It is same with locator and leak detection equipment. You have to have stuff to work with when you need it.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I have my a nice new Ridgid reel and CS6 as my primary system, and a low end cheapo camera I paid $3,000 as backup (I started my company with).


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Broke Weds night, called AJ Coleman Thursday morning, on my door step Friday morning at 830. Kirk at AJ is the MAN!!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Broke Weds night, called AJ Coleman Thursday morning, on my door step Friday morning at 830. Kirk at AJ is the MAN!!!!!


You get the free Ridgid calender too??


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> You get the free Ridgid calender too??


He doesn't need one....I send him a monthy picture of me holding the tool of the month whilst in a provocative pose!:laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> He doesn't need one....I send him a monthy picture of me holding the tool of the month whilst in a provocative pose!:laughing:


Sign me up....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> You get the free Ridgid calender too??


Nope. Just some **** looking pictures of some guy with a leather mask and a cowboy hat holding tools. I keep trying to block the pics.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Sign me up....


You got it!


----------

